# SAP four pipe exhaust



## STINGYA (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it any better than stock? Is the sound different? More power?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

STINGYA said:


> Is it any better than stock? Is the sound different? More power?


The sound is more aggressive, deeper, and louder. No more power.

It sounds very very close to the cherry bombs that were popular in the 70's. 

You can hear the popping when decelerating, and downshifting. Very distinctive sound.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> The sound is more aggressive, deeper, and louder. No more power.
> 
> It sounds very very close to the cherry bombs that were popular in the 70's.
> 
> You can hear the popping when decelerating, and downshifting. Very distinctive sound.


I thought the gitty-up-go off the line was better once I installed them. They do sound better though. A more authoritive sound.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

They sound much better. It's not that annoying loud sound some mufflers give and such... but a very beautiful rich sound that says "This is American Muscle, baby!".

I thought it seemed like there was more power being added slightly with them also, but I think it was just more of the sound affecting you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> I thought the gitty-up-go off the line was better once I installed them. They do sound better though. A more authoritive sound.



I can't say for certain if there is any more power. If there is I didn't notice it. I really didn't pay attention..... Regardless of the power...... The sound is night and day different than the exhaust that came from factory. It has the best sound of any stock exhaust I've ever heard and that includes the Trans-Am's. I love it. I turn off the radio just to hear it. I do like the look of the 3-1/2" pipes on the factory exhaust, and that sound is awesome as well. Both exhausts are fantastic sounding. The SAP one plays the Anthem in a louder octave.


----------



## STINGYA (Jun 30, 2005)

thanx for the info still waiting for mine


----------

